# USAF 2015 Retraining Quotas



## Traah221 (Jun 8, 2014)

Either an easy or impossible question, anyone know when these bad boys are set to drop? I am jonesing to get it in writing on someone-with-stuff-on-their-collar's desk that my happy little motivated ass is going to do some liberating as a TACP this coming year.

I got all the text book bullshit about "March-April, if not then April-May" time frames, but can someone please tell me if this is common practice, or am I pants-on-head retarded for thinking that FY2014 quotas came out around this time last year.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 8, 2014)

Why not just ask your question without all the bull shit funny guy phrases and rhetoric?  You might be taken more seriously...


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jun 8, 2014)

last week MyPers said first week of July.


----------



## Traah221 (Jun 8, 2014)

SkrewzLoose - Thank you for your input. I would like to think that I know fully well who I am, what I intend to become, and what I have accomplished, and would therefore be pretty solid in my conviction that I don't truthfully mind who does or does not take me seriously. I would hope that in consideration of my worth, on official duty, someone would take a look at me as a person who enjoys humor as a fallback for tough times, and enjoys the occasional whitty rhetoric, as opposed to someone who maintains a constant state of solemnity both on and off duty, with no free time for this "joviality", or "morale" that us young whippersnappers keep going on about. Regardless of your feelings on my choice of approach, my question was understood and summarily answered, to which I thank xGenoSiide. Still, your advice is noted, and I will take something from it.


----------



## CDG (Jun 9, 2014)

Traah221 said:


> SkrewzLoose - Thank you for your input. I would like to think that I know fully well who I am, what I intend to become, and what I have accomplished, and would therefore be pretty solid in my conviction that I don't truthfully mind who does or does not take me seriously. I would hope that in consideration of my worth, on official duty, someone would take a look at me as a person who enjoys humor as a fallback for tough times, and enjoys the occasional whitty rhetoric, as opposed to someone who maintains a constant state of solemnity both on and off duty, with no free time for this "joviality", or "morale" that us young whippersnappers keep going on about. Regardless of your feelings on my choice of approach, my question was understood and summarily answered, to which I thank xGenoSiide. Still, your advice is noted, and I will take something from it.



If you want to be a TACP, you'd better learn to start caring about who takes you seriously.  There are times and places to be relaxed and joke around.  Asking a question on a board full of military professionals about a careerfield that carries an immense amount of responsibility and requires the utmost professionalism is not the time nor the place.


----------



## Kheenbish (Jun 9, 2014)

You also need to research the "rack and stack" process of Air Force retraining. I know for TACP Active Duty retraining it is almost a 99% chance you will not get selected being a SrA at your 3 year mark. You will have much greater chances if you put on SSgt and waited till your fourth or fifth year before applying.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 9, 2014)

Traah221 said:


> SkrewzLoose - Thank you for your input. I would like to think that I know fully well who I am, what I intend to become, and what I have accomplished, and would therefore be pretty solid in my conviction that I don't truthfully mind who does or does not take me seriously. I would hope that in consideration of my worth, on official duty, someone would take a look at me as a person who enjoys humor as a fallback for tough times, and enjoys the occasional whitty rhetoric, as opposed to someone who maintains a constant state of solemnity both on and off duty, with no free time for this "joviality", or "morale" that us young whippersnappers keep going on about. Regardless of your feelings on my choice of approach, my question was understood and summarily answered, to which I thank xGenoSiide. Still, your advice is noted, and I will take something from it.


There is a time and place for humor.
Get a feel for the board and you'll know when to be serious and when to joke around.
Good luck.


----------



## Traah221 (Jun 9, 2014)

Gentlemen, I fully realize now that I have gravely overstepped my bounds in a forum of military professionals, and I accept and apologize for that. I have not yet earned my right to joke here. To the original matter, Kheenbish, I've studied the rack and stack process in and out, and there's not much more to be done in terms of preparation for it. There's no harm in applying now, since I have to apply 15 to 9 months before my current DEROS, which only puts me at 29 months TIS. I've got nothing but 5 EPRs, and nothing less than a 95 in prior PT tests, plus, with the 2015 quotas being so late, I know of quite a few FTA candidates that were forced into their re-enlistment window before getting a package reviewed, and the NCORP is currently an extremely unlikely option. It may be that a 3 Year SrA is at a 1% acceptance rate because TACP falls under the 4G1 Advisory Note, in that SrA at 3 Years retrain under the SSgt selection criteria, which, as stated above, is extremely difficult to be accepted in.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 9, 2014)

Traah221 said:


> Gentlemen, I fully realize now that I have gravely overstepped my bounds in a forum of military professionals, and I accept and apologize for that. I have not yet earned my right to joke here. To the original matter, Kheenbish, I've studied the rack and stack process in and out, and there's not much more to be done in terms of preparation for it. There's no harm in applying now, since I have to apply 15 to 9 months before my current DEROS, which only puts me at 29 months TIS. I've got nothing but 5 EPRs, and nothing less than a 95 in prior PT tests, plus, with the 2015 quotas being so late, I know of quite a few FTA candidates that were forced into their re-enlistment window before getting a package reviewed, and the NCORP is currently an extremely unlikely option. It may be that a 3 Year SrA is at a 1% acceptance rate because TACP falls under the 4G1 Advisory Note, in that SrA at 3 Years retrain under the SSgt selection criteria, which, as stated above, is extremely difficult to be accepted in.


Great. Press on. Don't let it happen again.


----------



## brotherphil (Jun 10, 2014)

CE troop here, former comm programmer, former AGE, I've done this a few times. Anyway, I'd love to have the golden answer for all...but there are wildcards in play this year. Quotas have typically been announced ~first week in August. Last year came a surprisingly early June announcement. That said, ERB guidance specifies you must have approved retraining prior to board convene (17 June) perhaps hinting a quota release very soon! Although it would make sense to gather the enlisted numbers post-ERB (end of July), release the quotas, then notify members selected for ERB non-retention in August. In other words, if you're checking for quotas once per day, start checking twice and be persistent and patient! My two cents..


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 10, 2014)

brotherphil said:


> CE troop here, former comm programmer, former AGE, I've done this a few times. Anyway, I'd love to have the golden answer for all...but there are wildcards in play this year. Quotas have typically been announced ~first week in August. Last year came a surprisingly early June announcement. That said, ERB guidance specifies you must have approved retraining prior to board convene (17 June) perhaps hinting a quota release very soon! Although it would make sense to gather the enlisted numbers post-ERB (end of July), release the quotas, then notify members selected for ERB non-retention in August. In other words, if you're checking for quotas once per day, start checking twice and be persistent and patient! My two cents..



Post an introduction before making any further posts.

/


----------



## JedisonsDad (Jun 10, 2014)

Traah221 said:


> Gentlemen, I fully realize now that I have gravely overstepped my bounds in a forum of military professionals, and I accept and apologize for that. I have not yet earned my right to joke here. To the original matter, Kheenbish, I've studied the rack and stack process in and out, and there's not much more to be done in terms of preparation for it. There's no harm in applying now, since I have to apply 15 to 9 months before my current DEROS, which only puts me at 29 months TIS. I've got nothing but 5 EPRs, and nothing less than a 95 in prior PT tests, plus, with the 2015 quotas being so late, I know of quite a few FTA candidates that were forced into their re-enlistment window before getting a package reviewed, and the NCORP is currently an extremely unlikely option. It may be that a 3 Year SrA is at a 1% acceptance rate because TACP falls under the 4G1 Advisory Note, in that SrA at 3 Years retrain under the SSgt selection criteria, which, as stated above, is extremely difficult to be accepted in.



From the sound of your post, it seems like you think that PT scores have anything to do with retraining. That is not the case. 

As a 3 year SrA, I applied at my half-way point to cross train from aircraft hydraulics (2A655) to a chronic critical job (1A1x1). From the time I submitted, to the time I started tech school, was 3 weeks. It's very possible to make it as a SrA. However, become familiar with rack and stack, like someone else mentioned. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Traah221 (Jun 11, 2014)

JedisonsDad said:


> From the sound of your post, it seems like you think that PT scores have anything to do with retraining. That is not the case.
> 
> As a 3 year SrA, I applied at my half-way point to cross train from aircraft hydraulics (2A655) to a chronic critical job (1A1x1). From the time I submitted, to the time I started tech school, was 3 weeks. It's very possible to make it as a SrA. However, become familiar with rack and stack, like someone else mentioned.
> 
> Best of luck.


 
Ah, yes, miscommunication, I know that PT scores don't factor towards the selection process, the PT scores comment was a half-assed attempt to say that I've kept a solid record throughout my career thus far, more so than just doing the volunteer work and schooling to earn the 5 EPRs.

Thanks for the info, appreciate it.


----------

